

Ask HN: Who's Hiring Clojure Developers? - pgt

Rich Hickey compelled me to switch to a Clojure-based tech stack. But how many companies are hiring Clojure developers at this early stage?
======
jmnicolas
I would say looking for work with a specific programming language is premature
optimization which everybody knows is the root of all evil ;-)

Seriously the language is a detail. Your boss, coworkers and work location
will have more impact on your quality of life than the tech you're using ...
or you're not normal ...

~~~
pgt
Tools matter. @coffeegeek is right in that language choice is more of a signal
for innovation and early adoption than it is a sign of competence or exciting
problems, but would you join a team using COBOL today? If not, why not?

------
147
I'm also looking for a Clojure job. Email in profile.

